# Plan to move to Dongguan



## Yuval Yaron (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello Donguan Expats,

I'm planning to move to Dongguan on Jan 12, with my wife and 2 children (4 years old, and 6 month). Nex week we will fly to the China in order to check the area and evaluate the life there. From former talks with people who knows the south i heard that most of the foreigners lives in Dongchen, and we will limit our serch for appartment and kindergardens in this area. I have 2 questions here:
1. Does anyone know about nice appartement (3500-4000 RMB) that will be availbe on January, and located next to international kindergarden (for 4 years old boys)?
2. Does anyone knows reccomended nanny/housemaid ?

Regards,

Yuval


----------



## kelv5n (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi i'm new in forum and new to dongguan i just arrive 25th nov, but in industrail area of dongguan, with 3500-4000 RMB u might able to ge very luxurious apartment? dunno about dongchen the place i stay which is away from doncheng just 1800rmb. with comfortable apartment. me will be 2 weeks on off dongguan from my country to donnguan. for the next few month until my project finish 
hope u enjoy your stay



Yuval Yaron said:


> Hello Donguan Expats,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Dongguan on Jan 12, with my wife and 2 children (4 years old, and 6 month). Nex week we will fly to the China in order to check the area and evaluate the life there. From former talks with people who knows the south i heard that most of the foreigners lives in Dongchen, and we will limit our serch for appartment and kindergardens in this area. I have 2 questions here:
> 1. Does anyone know about nice appartement (3500-4000 RMB) that will be availbe on January, and located next to international kindergarden (for 4 years old boys)?
> ...


----------



## Yuval Yaron (Nov 25, 2011)

kelv5n said:


> Hi i'm new in forum and new to dongguan i just arrive 25th nov, but in industrail area of dongguan, with 3500-4000 RMB u might able to ge very luxurious apartment? dunno about dongchen the place i stay which is away from doncheng just 1800rmb. with comfortable apartment. me will be 2 weeks on off dongguan from my country to donnguan. for the next few month until my project finish
> hope u enjoy your stay


Thanks man. Are you comming alone or with family?

Yuval


----------



## kelv5n (Nov 27, 2011)

Yuval Yaron said:


> Thanks man. Are you comming alone or with family?
> 
> Yuval


I'm alone, luckily i can manage to speak mandarin, but most signboard here are writtten in chinese i can't read.
anyway just my 1st week, trying to get use to it.

Don't know about of dongchen, 
but my area here chinese food here taste salty and oily only.


----------

